# 29er Tandem Wheels - What are you ridin?



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Post em up. What wheels are you riding on your 29er tandem? Seems like there are actually going to be some real world experiences now that all those Fandangos are out there.

Rims
Hubs
Quick Release Rear?
Thru Axle Front? size?
Spokes & count
Anything else I missed?

How's it working? I'm sure everyone is riding tubes, I've yet to hear of tubeless 29er set up, but please specify.

Thanks


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Rims MTX33
DT Swiss hubs 440 front 540 Disc Rear
Rear XT quick release
Front 20mm axle
Spoke are DT Alpine 13/15/14, 36 front 40 rear, brass nipples, black, ordered silver but DT sent black

So far so good as far as how it's working, I have seen some folks post on Bike Forums tandem section, which is mainly road tandems, that they have broken rear axles on the 145mm DT 540 hubs. Considering buying a spare axle to have on hand. If a road tandem can break it, off road should kill it, but we haven't yet, and hope we don't.

Slime tubes

This is on a 29r Fandango, no computer but should be around 1000 miles


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Sun MTX 33's 36h/32h front rear.
Sapim 13-15-14 butted spokes brass nips
White Industries Venti 20mm front hub
Rohloff rear.
288mm front spokes, 266 rear.


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*36h*

Vicious Jeepster 29er

King 36h tandem hub laced to Stans Flow - flawless (running with tubes) but use Brass Nips
White Industries Chubb 20mm TA front laced to Flow - equally good (tubeless)

Quiring 29er

Rohloff laced to 32h Salsa Gordo - better than flawless
King 36h front laced to Salsa Semi - flawless

Had same hubs above laced to Velocity Dyads - Not Good (but that was years ago before there were good rim options). Also, Sun RynoLite 36h rim was ok, but required a lot of truing for a front wheel.

Stick with 28mm or wider rims, of 580g or more, 36h if you can, and you'll be okay.


----------



## drdoak (Feb 7, 2005)

You've probably seen this already, but this is from JayP's blog:



> Vicious Cycles built the frame. It is a steel frame built around the 29" wheel with a 150 x 12, thru axel, Maxel system rear hub. This was an idea that was concieved after some research and then MikeC helped make it concrete. I consulted with Mike on a few parts and build ideas. He also pimped me out with a nice wheel build. DT Swiss FR hubs laced up to some Flow rims wrapped in my favorite rubber, the WTB Nano Raptor filled with a Slime tube pumped up to ~40 - 45 psi.


Link: http://www.jaypsdirt.com/blog/60-complete-tandem-and-then-some


----------

